# jeff and mike....last one



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5805421/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You can't stop now. I demand more on your Elite military dogs


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I have to agree that your new cat is gay. What cat would hang around for that shit anywy? Did you tickle his toes when he was a kitten Mike?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I just peed myself.... So Jeff is gay and mike is a fuktard...I love this board. there was something missing in my life. A little small part of me that needs conflict and thrives off of the misery people share with each other on this board. And the upper body couch bites and closet litters....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh man I has to pause it to go piss WOW!!!!!!
Wile I was pissing I thought of 3 or 4 others that could have there names up in lites on WDF Pfffft god damn that's fricken funny shit I goda watch one more time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was pretty amusing. A 5 minute summary of the conversations between Mike and Jiff over the past um, what... year?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe Emilio hasn't been mentioned in one.

Don't think I have heard the word gay or ****tard used so frequently.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to get better at moving the camera and shit before I will go after the real fuktards.

I wanted one of the playschool guys in that setting, but I got that chick character. Didn't say it was a chick. 

Can you imagine a collaborative movie about Emillio, complete with lame Rottwiper ?? 

AWESOME


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I can't believe Emilio hasn't been mentioned in one.
> 
> Don't think I have heard the word gay or ****tard used so frequently.


Who needs Emilio he set the bar for stupid lot-so people here jump and clear it like a book of matches.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, emilio didn't EVEN set the bar as low as that person with the specially crossbred molossers, i can't even remember his name, from this past summer? you all know who i'm talking about, from Ill, i thinkg--no that's where he supposedly got his MS....what a ruckus THAT was.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> oh, emilio didn't EVEN set the bar as low as that person with the specially crossbred molossers, i can't even remember his name, from this past summer? you all know who i'm talking about, from Ill, i thinkg--no that's where he supposedly got his MS....what a ruckus THAT was.



Good ol' Lee. 8-[


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh My this last one is funny.


I had to make one for my co-workers talking about all the crazy people who call in looking for health insurance. Is anyone else getting server errors trying to change the format?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is getting popular, and they are a bit behind in the realm of servers.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

They must be b/c when I go to edit and update it throws errors or I am stuck and it won't save final draft. THis is awesome trying to get mine ready before works starts.

Wonder how good that download is for the better features? Probably will still have the server issues.


----------

